# Nyxie almost 7 mos



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

She'll be 7 mos on the 4th.

Took these today at the IABCA show:














































Stacks are not exactly the best, but she did pretty well! Oh and yes she's a coatie!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

she's beautiful! I can't believe she's 7 months already


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh wow, what a looker! <3 I love her coat!


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

so adorable!


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

She looks like a shadow standing there.


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

My goodness what a stunning dog she is, so pretty! And jet black, too, love that color! And such a sweet face, wish I could kiss it!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

It's hard to "see" a black dog as it is sometimes, so I would suggest getting her against a white background in better lighting for an actual critique  All I can really see right now is her topline, and unfortunately due to lighting (and possibly positioning of the feet), it doesn't look as good as it like could.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Yeah I know - she is really hard to photograph. With her black coat and curly hair right now she is the type you really need to feel to get an idea of her structure. She wouldn't stretch that leg out further and hold it - which is what makes her topline look a little scrunched up. Plus she has a giant wave right at her withers which makes it look like there is a dip. Hopefully her coat will straighten out more as she matures which will make it easier to see her structure.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

She is gorgeous!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Nyxie is a beauty!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

Well on my laptop the pictures are too dark but on my PC they are just fine.

She is stacked correctly, you should not move her back foot back any further, the hock is suppose to be straight up and down.

She is young and more than likely going through the ganglys at this age.
She has a roached top line and a lot of shoulder angulations. Both of these can change in the matter of months.

I love coaties so let her grow, I was told not to do another critique on Jaina until she was 11 months and she is now 8 months.


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

Nyxie is gorgeous. A perfect 10 :]


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Thanks all!

Kimberly - is Jaina also going through that awkward stage? Have you gotten into showing her yet because you should really check out IABCA and see if there would be any shows within driving distance of you!


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh yea Jaina is defenetly in her awkward stage lol. I'm in the process of moving to Texas so shows and getting her registered with UKC, SV/USA and IABCA are on hold right now. We will get it all going again in about a month or two.


----------

